# Cell phone app for spying on texts?



## Wolfgar (Nov 15, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask this. But is there an app that can spy on the WS's cell phone? So you can see the text messages they are sending and receiving?


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Are you suspicious again? What phone does she have? Android , Iphone?


----------



## Wolfgar (Nov 15, 2011)

Not suspicious really, just don't really want to be blindsided again. Our R hasn't been going so well, she's beginning to feel like there's nothing she can do to fix things...so she's been detaching and becoming more distant. My anger and lashing out at her hasn't help either. We both thought it'd be a good idea if she stayed with her dad and we both got a little time apart to think about things and do some figuring out.

She has an iphone 4


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Only if the phone is jailbroke

Otherwise if she syncs her phone, you can access the backup
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dymo (Jan 2, 2012)

Did you ever end up showing your wife this article?

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...-i-get-my-spouse-help-me-heal.html#post558195


----------



## mai (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes today software is available which will help you catch a cheating partner red handed.


----------



## stressedmomandwife (Jan 19, 2012)

I would love to know if this is possible. My H has an iPhone and I tried to back it up but didn't work,is it possible to see deleted txt Msgs other than backup?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

An iPhone first has to be jailbroken, then you can load programs like Mobile-Spy, Mobiflex, etc. Otherwise hou can get the texts from their backups using iPhone Backup Extractor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

stressedmomandwife said:


> I would love to know if this is possible. My H has an iPhone and I tried to back it up but didn't work,is it possible to see deleted txt Msgs other than backup?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What do you mean it didnt work? Please explain exactly what happened.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stressedmomandwife (Jan 19, 2012)

lordmayhem said:


> What do you mean it didnt work? Please explain exactly what happened.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It had been a while since he synced his phone with iTunes, and he would delete his txt msgs right after his conversations were over, therefore when I backed it up there was nothing on his phone between the two of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

The iPhone Backup Extractor should be able to show his deleted text messages. You might want to conider that he may not be texting her. There are a number of messaging apps that would show up in the backup log.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tigrlily (Dec 27, 2011)

I never could get the backup extractor to reveal any deleted texts and could not figure out why. Since he had deleted everything between them it didn't help reveal anything for me at all.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Mai is a fake I believe. i've seen her in another site. Same name. Same way of writing a post. She advertises something that says will do all but rips you off. I looked up what she advertised and it was only on pg 4 of Google searches for reviews of the product I found anything genuine. 99% were negative complaints. Lots of people ripped off with no way of getting a refund. Beware.


----------



## henson (Aug 30, 2012)

stressedmomandwife said:


> I would love to know if this is possible. My H has an iPhone and I tried to back it up but didn't work,is it possible to see deleted txt Msgs other than backup?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So, if you want to spy on the text messages, you have to jailbreak your iPhone and install spy apps, after the app is installed, even deleted messages can be sent to you by email.


----------



## heaven1 (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't want to sound critical here but if you are having issues and already having a problem with reconciliation then don't you think adding suspicion to the mix complicates things further? I have had times during reconciliation where I felt the same ie that nothing I could do would make any difference and that I get attacked for everything. This does not mean that I am guilty of anything untoward. I don't delete messages very often and then I find that when my privacy is invaded I then get trashed for venting to my mum or best friend. Sometimes I am ranting and sometimes I am using them as a sounding board and sometimes I am expressing my true feelings... in any case the suspicion made my H feel worse and he in turn made me feel worse and the whole thing just continues.


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

Well venting your true feelings is great, you need to do that with your spouse though, or wtf is the point of trying to r? When you have cheated, you basically lose any discretion in what you want to share or not, IMO, because you have zero credibility and a proven track record of poor judgement. The spyware let's the bs feel safer that nothing is going on after all, or reveals the deceipt, if that's present.


----------



## heaven1 (Sep 27, 2012)

Well I agree to a point. If she is going to stay at her dads and the couple are having space say angry things. In tempestuous times you need a filter. Let me try to give an example... Lets say nothing untoward is going on but her friend texts her and says something negative about her H and she responds saying "Oh yes he was really nasty to me and said this and that and I hate him for it". The BS is then upset thinking how she can say she hates him and that she must not really be sorry at all. Sometimes while you are snooping your other emotions lead the way and no matter what you see you will find something wrong in it. I am saying that the WS who wants to fix the relationship should be completely open and allow transparency but sneaky behaviour on either side can be detrimental. I am not saying wrong or right... just adding a different perspective.


----------



## jdawg2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

Anonymiter said:


> Is there any free spy app for iPhone? I have not found any yet. I was looking for the free iPhone spy app. Now I am using a paid version called iKeyMonitor. It's working smoothly with every facility that I need, but I don't want to pay so much money for it.


Dr Fone. It's not perfect but it gets most items (as well as old photos etc)

Good thing about it is all you need to do is hook the phone up to your laptopt and in itunes just do a backup. 

If you have full access to the phone such as password, cloud, and the Apple ID then there's more you can do.

With Dr Fone a quick backup and then you can see it all later...


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Do you have Verizon? Do you have the password to her verizon account? If so, you can read all non iMessage texts online.....


----------



## Sunshine77 (Nov 9, 2015)

The best one to use is Teensafe.com
It cost $8 a month I think. It's very good. I recommend it to everyone.


----------

